# ????



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

Can i put a betta in my 15 gallon vivarium with whites tree frogs and 2 gallons of water?!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

ddawgs3 said:


> Can i put a betta in my 15 gallon vivarium with whites tree frogs and 2 gallons of water?!


I wouldn't, but that's just me. I like to keep male Bettas alone and female Bettas in a tropical community tank.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

frogs need really clean water since they absorb threw there skin and the betta will just dirty the water for them. I think its just a risk that shouldn't be taken. i try to avoid mixing species because it tends to always have negetive consequences. i do keep some different species of frgos together but that is only ones that have exactly the same requirements and wont eat eachother.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Betta's also need very pristine water. I do water changes on mine three times a week. As far as the frog goes I would be afraid that he would nip the Betta's fins.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the frogs probbaly not gonna nip the betas fins atleast not under water they dont really submerge themselves


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

what could i put in there cory cat, dwarf frog, shrimp???


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

for the sake of the frogs i would put a filter in there and no other animals.


----------

